# Lichen



## CaraBou (Aug 1, 2015)

Made last weekend, the first soap in my new house (I think I've found all of my supplies now - yay!).  Somehow gravitated to tints and shades of green, then a few more earth tones in attempt to balance. The colors remind me of the Alaskan tundra (which I miss dearly), but the swirls are a little too busy.  

Spirulina, green & red clays, TD, AC. Herbal EO mix of basil, mint and bergamot.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome back CaraBou. Hope you are enjoying your new house. I love the colors and swirls


----------



## newbie (Aug 1, 2015)

I know you're not big on too much action but I love it! I hope you will eventually come to love your current location almost as much as Alaska although I doubt any place will ever win you as completely.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh Carabou it's beautiful! So nice to see you back here. Congrats on the new house!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

Carabou, would like to hear about your geographical back story b/c I have not been here long enough to know it (although have a feeling I am going to like you), but that is one pretty soap.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 1, 2015)

I adore these colours and that swirl!


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 1, 2015)

Ooh it's so dreamy!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh my, what beautiful swirls!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2015)

I love this. And I'm thinking your EO blend will compliment it well. 10 colors - wow!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, especially for the welcome back. That's mostly why I posted, just to jump back in again after being absorbed by my move back down and the brand new job.  

As for 10 colors, it sounds funny, but I finally wasn't scared.  newbie always makes it look easy -- so why not try??  Plus the new house came with dixie cups, oddly enough! Trick is, I thought, to work at emulsion or a very light trace.  And I just gotta say: clean-up is a breeze!


----------



## spenny92 (Aug 2, 2015)

Beautiful swirls and colours!


----------



## Susie (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 2, 2015)

Ooh I like that!! I don't think it's too busy

Welcome back too!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 2, 2015)

That scent blend sounds wonderful and the soap is so pretty, those are lovely bars.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice to see you back Those are really nice natural colors and I really like the random swirls.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome back to SMF and the lower 48, CaraBou! Your soap looks just lovely and the scent blend sounds perfect for your color palette. Beautifully done!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 2, 2015)

Those are so pretty. The swirls look fluid!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 2, 2015)

That's absolutely stunning! I love the stark contrast of the black to the subtle swirls of earthy colors. Welcome back CaraBou!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh those are awesome!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 3, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## osso (Aug 3, 2015)

Very lovely!


----------

